# Kitchen Island build



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Wife was wanting a Kitchen Island, here's what I built for her.

The top is finished with Minwax Polyshield "Espresso". The bottom is crackle finished using Modern Master's crackle finish. The crackle medium is used between two different colors of latex paint. I used ebony for the base, and antique white for the top coat.

I bought a couple of spin top stools from Pier One that fit under the table out of the way when not being used.

Momma's happy


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What more could you ask for than Happy Momma?

Nice job


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice! Where did you find the wood for the top??? That crackle finish is really nice.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it. Good job.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice top..


----------

